# New Oris Big Crown Pointer Date Red



## heboil

Hey everyone. New to the Oris world and wanted to share . I just picked up the Big Crown Pointer Date - Red. I loved it at the AD, but there were so few pics of it in the real world, I was a bit hesitant to go for it as I wasn't sure what straps would pair well with it. Long story short, I picked it up, and with the help of @fogbound as my color guru, I have got a good stable... with at least a couple more on the way. Here are some shots to help people see what is possible as pairing choices.


----------



## Sergeant Major

Njce, it is wonderful how a strap change affects the "personality" of the watch.


----------



## giantBOB

Gorgeous! Love it’s strap versatility! The olive suede and the grey NATO are my favorites


----------



## ChronicCynic

Ugh always wanted one of these and your pictures are not helping! Agreed it looks best on the olive suede and grey NATO - I think those strap nicely contrasts the dial and your skin tone which helps.


----------



## fogbound

Absolutely gorgeous timepiece and that bracelet is amazing. It’s a strap monster for sure. Congrats and hope that watch stays!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Stunning watch. Has that retro vibe to it.


----------



## TaxMan

The olive suede is amazing. The only one I don’t like is the NATO, but that’s more about not liking NATOs.


----------



## VaKyle

Not a bad one in the bunch. Agree with the others that the green suede is lovely, but I also like beige canvas (?) quiet a bit. And surprised by how nice a NATO looks with it. Wouldn't have thought of that for this watch despite loving NATOs in general. Great choices and congrats on the new watch.


----------



## sticky

IMO Oris certainly scored a full house when they decided to produce that in red.


----------



## Mr.Jones82

Love the burgundy. My AD luckily has never had one, and I fear to ask about one. Beautiful!


----------



## Cassini

Congrats! What bracelet is that??


----------



## Ededdeddie

Cassini said:


> Congrats! What bracelet is that??


I'm wondering the same thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Forstner Komfit bracelet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini

fogbound said:


> Forstner Komfit bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. I'm not sure of you have any Oris bracelets, but would you say the quality is at least as good as Oris?


----------



## fogbound

Cassini said:


> Thank you. I'm not sure of you have any Oris bracelets, but would you say the quality is at least as good as Oris?


I've never owned an Oris on bracelet, just the Diver 65 42 on the OEM NATO w/ deployant. That strap was dreamy. I also have never owned one of these Forstner bracelets. From what I've read and heard from the OP, the bracelet is light. Perhaps He can chime in when he can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie

fogbound said:


> Forstner Komfit bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool history with that bracelet. I was just reading about it. Had no idea. Anything NASA is great. My work is one block away from the Houston Johnson Space Center.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Ededdeddie said:


> Cool history with that bracelet. I was just reading about it. Had no idea. Anything NASA is great. My work is one block away from the Houston Johnson Space Center.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never heard of it either until the OP mentioned it to me offline. Like you, I had to look it up. I think on OP's BC Pointer, it just adds to the retro vibe and fits nicely. The watch stands out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini

fogbound said:


> I've never owned an Oris on bracelet, just the Diver 65 42 on the OEM NATO w/ deployant. That strap was dreamy. I also have never owned one of these Forstner bracelets. From what I've read and heard from the OP, the bracelet is light. Perhaps He can chime in when he can.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I don't like light bracelets. I realize now I have focused too much on leather straps, and I haven't researched enough about bracelets.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Cassini said:


> Oh, I don't like light bracelets. I realize now I have focused too much on leather straps, and I haven't researched enough about bracelets.


I will say that the Oris watches I have on bracelet (riveted to be like 60s diver bracelets) are very well made. Really nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini

Ededdeddie said:


> I will say that the Oris watches I have on bracelet (riveted to be like 60s diver bracelets) are very well made. Really nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I found Oris bracelets to be very good, so is their leather IMO. I have an Artix GT and the bracelet is pretty solid, but the Chronoris bracelet is even better.


----------



## swissra

Nice wristshots. Wear it well.


----------



## Ededdeddie

Cassini said:


> Yeah, I found Oris bracelets to be very good, so is their leather IMO. I have an Artix GT and the bracelet is pretty solid, but the Chronoris bracelet is even better.


I'm sure! I was eyeing the Chronoris pretty hard the last time I was watch hunting but went with another 65 only because I'm a diver freak. Especially, retro style. Can't help myself. In fact I'm looking to get a BB58 ordered soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fogbound

Cassini said:


> Oh, I don't like light bracelets. I realize now I have focused too much on leather straps, and I haven't researched enough about bracelets.


I'm a custom strap fella myself but the co$t keeps that hobby at bay but I do prefer bracelets on watches. I've heard that Oris bracelets are great quality. In regards to straps, finding just the right color and leather for a watch is a science.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini

Ededdeddie said:


> I'm sure! I was eyeing the Chronoris pretty hard the last time I was watch hunting but went with another 65 only because I'm a diver freak. Especially, retro style. Can't help myself. In fact I'm looking to get a BB58 ordered soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw your bronze 65 from another thread, I think that watch is a serious keeper. I hope you get your hands on that BB, so many online stores are sold out. I have a horrible urge to charge one to my credit card!!


----------



## Ededdeddie

Cassini said:


> I saw your bronze 65 from another thread, I think that watch is a serious keeper. I hope you get your hands on that BB, so many online stores are sold out. I have a horrible urge to charge one to my credit card!!


Oh the BICO is a super-keeper for sure! Yeah, I talked to a shop here in Houston about having to "special order" the BB58 black bezel. But I'm willing to jump through hoops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini

Ededdeddie said:


> Oh the BICO is a super-keeper for sure! Yeah, I talked to a shop here in Houston about having to "special order" the BB58 black bezel. But I'm willing to jump through hoops
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How much are they quoting?


----------



## Ededdeddie

Cassini said:


> How much are they quoting?


3600 plus tax. I'm prepared for the worst case: full MSRP (3700 plus tax). But I won't be getting another watch for a good while, unless I sell other watches I have to finance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassini

Ededdeddie said:


> 3600 plus tax. I'm prepared for the worst case: full MSRP (3700 plus tax). But I won't be getting another watch for a good while, unless I sell other watches I have to finance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that will be another keeper


----------



## Ededdeddie

Cassini said:


> Thanks, that will be another keeper


Definitely! If your looking in to one, I'd say it's one of the best bang for your bucks if your willing to bite the bullet of spending near the 4K mark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Hey guys... sorry that I wasn't checking in earlier today. @fogbound is right on the bracelet. I had been mulling it over with him before I even got the watch. The OEM bracelet wasn't a heart-stopper for me visually, although it is very good quality. This one was a toss-up with the other Forstner... the Klip which is their take on the Bonklip. Both look fantastic. Maybe I will try one of those in the future too. This one is LIGHT... but oddly enough, doesn't feel cheap or like it is going to break. It just is narrow and thin and doesn't have much heft to it. But when it is on and locked in place, the watch head doesn't move any more than it would on a standard oyster bracelet.

I like most of my watches to have multiple options, between leather, NATOs and bracelets. If I don't try the Klip, this will likely settle as my "bracelet" option for this watch. I think it gels very well with the vintage vibe.


----------



## mplsabdullah

That red dial looks great. These Oris pointer dates are some of my favorite watches. All the colors look great however that red is up there in my favorites along with my green dial


----------



## Cassini

Ededdeddie said:


> Definitely! If your looking in to one, I'd say it's one of the best bang for your bucks if your willing to bite the bullet of spending near the 4K mark
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





heboil said:


> Hey guys... sorry that I wasn't checking in earlier today. @fogbound is right on the bracelet. I had been mulling it over with him before I even got the watch. The OEM bracelet wasn't a heart-stopper for me visually, although it is very good quality. This one was a toss-up with the other Forstner... the Klip which is their take on the Bonklip. Both look fantastic. Maybe I will try one of those in the future too. This one is LIGHT... but oddly enough, doesn't feel cheap or like it is going to break. It just is narrow and thin and doesn't have much heft to it. But when it is on and locked in place, the watch head doesn't move any more than it would on a standard oyster bracelet.
> 
> I like most of my watches to have multiple options, between leather, NATOs and bracelets. If I don't try the Klip, this will likely settle as my "bracelet" option for this watch. I think it gels very well with the vintage vibe.


Thanks!


----------



## trebor2

On a Colareb strap.


----------



## Abhishek.b27

My Oris Oxblood says Hi!

Probably the best version of the pointer date along with the bronze+ oxblood and the bronze + blue !


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo

My Slate Blue Oris says hi 👋 !
Congrats on your acquisition! Looks great, and wear it in good health.


----------



## trebor2

On a green Colareb.....


----------



## trebor2

Blue Colareb….


----------



## RussMurray

heboil said:


> Hey everyone. New to the Oris world and wanted to share . I just picked up the Big Crown Pointer Date - Red. I loved it at the AD, but there were so few pics of it in the real world, I was a bit hesitant to go for it as I wasn't sure what straps would pair well with it. Long story short, I picked it up, and with the help of @fogbound as my color guru, I have got a good stable... with at least a couple more on the way. Here are some shots to help people see what is possible as pairing choices.
> 
> View attachment 15467396
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467395
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467397
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467398
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467399
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467400


Great post of a wonderful watch. I was presented with the same option when I picked up mine at an AD a couple of years ago. Perhaps if I saw a post like this before I may have made a different choice but I ain't complaining


----------



## cmchong77

trebor2 said:


> On a green Colareb.....
> 
> View attachment 15997946


Nice combo!


----------



## heboil

Grey sailcloth.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech

Bronze and Brown says Hi!









Sent from a hand-held calling device using dip-pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## trebor2

On a Colareb Strapple (made from apple skin)…


----------



## FreshJeep

Really beautiful color. Way more versatile than I first thought.


----------



## MeisterEder

On a Di-Modell tan ostrich strap - I noticed that lighter shades like tan, khaki, and even beige/sand work well, as does a muted (not overly saturated) dark brown, think dried mud. Medium brown, on the other hand, seems to clash a bit due to lack of contrast.


----------



## DC Lavman

I generally prefer some nice contrast, as well. But every now and then the monochromatic look is fun too...


----------



## MeisterEder

DC Lavman said:


> I generally prefer some nice contrast, as well. But every now and then the monochromatic look is fun too...
> 
> View attachment 16243730


What a nice match! I have a Man Cave Leather classic oxblood leather strap but I am not sure about the combo. Maybe one day when I'm feeling adventurous 😂


----------



## MeisterEder

Here on a dark brown WatchGecko Simple Handmade Italian Leather Strap - my wife's favorite pairing with tons of fall vibes


----------



## MeisterEder

On a Rios1931 Tobacco Pigskin Leather Strap in Mocha Brown - I love this combo! The strap has a muted tone which provides some nice contrast to the rich glossy dial. The pigskin texture and light brown contrast stitching gives it some interest, too.


----------



## SmallTreeFrog

MeisterEder said:


> On a Di-Modell tan ostrich strap - I noticed that lighter shades like tan, khaki, and even beige/sand work well, as does a muted (not overly saturated) dark brown, think dried mud. Medium brown, on the other hand, seems to clash a bit due to lack of contrast.
> 
> View attachment 16243507


I agree it seems like lighter neutral colors work best with the red because the red is already so intense. I got mine on a tan suede strap currently.


----------



## heboil

Oxblood Friday.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DC Lavman

heboil said:


> Oxblood Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Killer strap.


----------



## MeisterEder

Recently picked up a StrapsCo Vintage Beads of Rice bracelet, and am quite happy with the quality you get for $60. It is fully polished, with straight ends and a stamped clasp, but I think it suits the character of the BCPD just fine!


----------



## MeisterEder

Since it's Christmas 🎄 On a StrapsCo Vintage Suede strap - dark mossy green with silvery white side stitch


----------



## StrapsCo

MeisterEder said:


> Since it's Christmas 🎄 On a StrapsCo Vintage Suede strap - dark mossy green with silvery white side stitch
> 
> View attachment 16324085


Awesome combo for the holidays!


----------



## heboil

MeisterEder said:


> Since it's Christmas  On a StrapsCo Vintage Suede strap - dark mossy green with silvery white side stitch
> 
> View attachment 16324085


Awesome!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

I am trying mine on an oxblood/cordovan color leather strap at the moment but this dark brown strap I use works well and still let's the dial pop.









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterEder

On a CNS Landmaster Khaki Single-Pass NATO - really love the fine weaving and flexibility compared to tubular nylon


----------



## mplsabdullah

Just received. 

Never thought I'd let my green limited edition go but it's time for a bit of a change.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick2665

Beautiful watch! I love that dial color and it’s hard to go wrong with the pointer date.


----------



## Mr.Timepiece

heboil said:


> Hey everyone. New to the Oris world and wanted to share . I just picked up the Big Crown Pointer Date - Red. I loved it at the AD, but there were so few pics of it in the real world, I was a bit hesitant to go for it as I wasn't sure what straps would pair well with it. Long story short, I picked it up, and with the help of @fogbound as my color guru, I have got a good stable... with at least a couple more on the way. Here are some shots to help people see what is possible as pairing choices.
> 
> View attachment 15467396
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467395
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467397
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467398
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467399
> 
> 
> View attachment 15467400


Looks great on that Green band!


----------



## trebor2

On a Colareb ostrich leather…


----------



## trebor2

Double post.


----------



## MeisterEder

trebor2 said:


> On a Colareb Strapple (made from apple skin)…
> 
> View attachment 16172002


Looks awesome! Is that their swamp / taupe colorway? How does it wear compared to animal leather?


----------



## trebor2

MeisterEder said:


> Looks awesome! Is that their swamp / taupe colorway? How does it wear compared to animal leather?


It’s the swamp. Looks like leather and very supple from new. Probably the most comfortable strap I’ve owned.


----------



## DC Lavman

On a gray strap from WatchGecko. Love it.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

Got mine this week, tried a few straps, currently on a Forstner Klip.


----------



## DC Lavman

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Got mine this week, tried a few straps, currently on a Forstner Klip.
> View attachment 16567960
> 
> View attachment 16567964
> 
> View attachment 16567963


Where's the one in the middle from?


----------



## TheSeikoGuy

DC Lavman said:


> Where's the one in the middle from?


It's this one Rally Leather Strap (Tan)

The buckle is meh, so you'll want to replace it with a nicer one.


----------



## heboil

TheSeikoGuy said:


> Got mine this week, tried a few straps, currently on a Forstner Klip.
> View attachment 16567960
> 
> View attachment 16567964
> 
> View attachment 16567963


The blue one looks like mine . I did a double take.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeisterEder

Treated myself to a Delugs Signature Minerva Box strap in grigio (grey with green undertones) - totally blown away by the quality, suppleness, and unique color tone. This will not be my last strap from them! 😃


----------



## heboil

I think Delugs are the best...



MeisterEder said:


> Treated myself to a Delugs Signature Minerva Box strap in grigio (grey with green undertones) - totally blown away by the quality, suppleness, and unique color tone. This will not be my last strap from them! 😃
> View attachment 16581852


----------



## stobievulture

deffo my next watch this, toss up between the red and blue


----------



## trebor2

stobievulture said:


> deffo my next watch this, toss up between the red and blue


Been very happy with mine. Accuracy is the best I’ve had, just +1 or +2 spd.


----------



## stobievulture

trebor2 said:


> Been very happy with mine. Accuracy is the best I’ve had, just +1 or +2 spd.


cool mate, was a bit unsure about the colour as i've only seen the blue in the flesh...was actually a big crown pointer i got in 2009 for 21 year service in my work that got me obsessed with automatic watches....dozens and dozens have came and gone but i still have that one!


----------



## trebor2

stobievulture said:


> cool mate, was a bit unsure about the colour as i've only seen the blue in the flesh...was actually a big crown pointer i got in 2009 for 21 year service in my work that got me obsessed with automatic watches....dozens and dozens have came and gone but i still have that one!


I had the light blue dial which was nice. The red dial is quite a subtle red in the flesh.


----------



## stobievulture

trebor2 said:


> I had the light blue dial which was nice. The red dial is quite a subtle red in the flesh.


cool, thats what i was hoping...looks different in a lot of different pics


----------



## heboil

Today's combo...










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

And today...


----------



## MeisterEder

Continuing the green theme, here on a $10 CNS Classic Pebble strap - they are a definitive hit!


----------



## trebor2

On a Colareb Parma….


----------



## Russ1965

Does a red pointer count?


----------



## MeisterEder

Russ1965 said:


> Does a red pointer count?


----------



## Krieng

It looks dressy with Staib


----------



## Abhishek.b27

Here my entries for the Oris Oxblood BCPD.


----------

